# Basic Electronics



## العقاب الهرم (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وجمعة مباركة على الجميع

اقدم لكم ملف عن مبادئ الالكترونيات فى السيارات








































































الملف بالمرفقات :84:​


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 يناير 2010)

مشكوريين


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 يناير 2010)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وجمعة مباركة على الجميع
> 
> اقدم لكم ملف عن مبادئ الالكترونيات فى السيارات


 
ملف ممتاز ..

مهندس طه .. أسعد الله ايامك ..
جمعة مباركة .. وعام مبارك ..
ما شاء الله مواضيع متميزة ..
I Hope That Your English Course is OK,and you are doing fine .Just keep on studying.Regards​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 يناير 2010)

​


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ملف ممتاز ..
> 
> مهندس طه .. أسعد الله ايامك ..
> جمعة مباركة .. وعام مبارك ..
> ...




بارك الله فيك د.محمد وكم انا سعيد بمرورك
عساك بخير
My English Course is OK Dr >>Thanks for asking​


----------



## spe100 (22 يناير 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mah2006_ (25 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الرماح (3 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## yousef shadid (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 مارس 2010)

هذا الملف صغير الحجم، جم الفوائد ، بالغ الاهمية لمن اراد فكرة واضحة وبداية جيدة للدخول في دراسة النظم الالكترونية في السيارة وما أكثرها ، فجزى الله أخانا (العقاب ) خير الجزاء .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

الف شكر لك على هذا الملف الرائع 000000


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

_الشكر الجزيل ياهندسه علي هزا الموضوع الجيد _


----------



## فرافيرو56 (21 أبريل 2010)

ملف اكثر من رائع ، بارك الله فيك والف االف شكر


----------



## محمود مشيمش (22 أبريل 2010)

اخي واستاذي حياك الله بتحيه الاسلام السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مشكووووووور جدا ع الكلام الطيب وننتظر المزيد بأذن الله تعالي


----------



## sailara (24 أبريل 2010)

شكر الله لك


----------



## Heron (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز اشكرك كل الشكر علي الملف ولكن عندي استفسار انا في بداية مشواري في هذا المجال وهوه الكترونيات السيارات وصيانتها فهل اجد لديك مواقع عربيه او اجنبيه تفيد بذالك المجال وفيها المعلومات التي تشرح عن فكرة هذا المجال حتي يتسني لي المعرفه اكثر عن ما انا قادم عليه في هذا المجال وهل ابدء فيه او اشوف غيره اتمني منك النصيحه

وشكرا


----------



## محمدعبدالفضيل (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمة


----------



## abomahr (25 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله كل خير ود كسلا_


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
موضوع مميز


----------



## mohamed alkurdy (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## rasmi (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## azam809 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك على هذا الجهد المبارك


----------



## saad_srs (11 نوفمبر 2010)

:56:


عاطف مخلوف قال:


> هذا الملف صغير الحجم، جم الفوائد ، بالغ الاهمية لمن اراد فكرة واضحة وبداية جيدة للدخول في دراسة النظم الالكترونية في السيارة وما أكثرها ، فجزى الله أخانا (العقاب ) خير الجزاء .


----------



## أبوأحسان (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى ابو انس (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عتيكم
افيدونى افادكم الله
اود معرفة كيفية توصيل الاسبليتير الالكترونى فى السياره


----------



## SEDRATI (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و باركاته/ عضو جديد السلام على المهندسين ارجو ان اكون عضو مفيد افيد و استفيدو شكر على مضوع الالكترونية السياراتشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ممنون لكم على الملف ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 ديسمبر 2010)

sedrati قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و باركاته/ عضو جديد السلام على المهندسين ارجو ان اكون عضو مفيد افيد و استفيدو شكر على مضوع الالكترونية السياراتشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اهلا بك بيننا اخى ونتمنى ان تفيد وتستفيد


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (2 يناير 2011)

الاخ العقاب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الرجا (16 يناير 2011)

انشالله التميز في هذا العطاء لخدمة العرب والمسلمين 
اخوكم من العراق


----------



## maaji (27 يناير 2011)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك ............*​


----------



## ممدوح فوزى (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على تعبك ومجهودك وشكرا للمنتدى


----------



## hany dif (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibnhayan (18 فبراير 2011)

ملف رائع .. شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## simolosophie (24 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوريين*


----------



## الملك محمديوس (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور يابشمهندس


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 أكتوبر 2011)

rasmi قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



وجزاك اخى الحبيب


----------



## important (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس طه 

اقدم جزيل شكرري وعظيم امتناني لكل جهد تقدمه بالمنتدى 

لك جل تقديري على الفائدة العظيمة التي تقدمها لي شخصيا 

وفقك الله لك خير


----------



## الامريكي (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل على هذا الملف الرائع و القيم..
وجزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## safwat azez (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## safwat azez (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوتى الاعزا انا فنى الكترونيات محترف اريد تعلم كهربا السيارات الحديثة اين وكيف و شكرا


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nailking64 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور ياغالي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## bader_m (7 سبتمبر 2012)

وعليكم السلام الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (8 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر لك على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## ibrahim ali hassan (28 سبتمبر 2013)

رائع والله الف شكر


----------



## حسام محي الدين (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فقيه العرب (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شيء طيب ومجهود رائع


----------

